# Carb adjusting tools



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I picked up an inexpensive 4 piece tool kit to adjust the carbs on 2 cycle engines.

It included a spline, D, pac man and a double D tool.

I had a Husquavarna/Red Max blower come in to my shop and though one of these tools would work. Wrong.

It has a spline type of screw but the spline in the set I bought would not fit it. I got around it but it was more work than I wanted and it was frustrating.

Does Husquavarna have their own special spline tool? ???
Can anyone with knowledge on this comment? Could I assume the tool I got was made wrong?
Thanks.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

RedMax blowers aren't (high-speed) adjustable, with the exception of the EBZ7500/8500's made 2014 and on. You would need to follow their procedure in order to maintain proper EPA compliance for emissions, or have an emissions analyzer. The screw on top in the throttle valve is strictly for idle/transition. Husqvarna may be using a splined screw, but not RM. The Husky units short-block is identical as far as I know, not much else.

RM uses Walbro WYA series carbs., and of those that have a screw have a slotted-head screw, requiring a 2mm screwdriver.
One Mfg. has actually gone back to the old splined screw from like over 10 yrs. ago.

Unless the unit is brand-new and was set up too lean from the factory, a lean mixture problem on almost any machine is caused by: a restriction in the carb./fuel system; or a vacuum leak; a worn engine; or a combo thereof.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. This is a 1/2 year old machine so I suspect it was made in the last year or two. Looks exactly like several Husquavarna blowers I have worked on. Except for the color. 
The machine is now gone so I cant go back and look at a serial number or DOM if stamped on it.


----------

